# Anyone Else Ready for Trout Season?



## PunyTrout

DXT Deer Slayer said:


> No rush on trout season for me. Been fishing and guiding in Arkansas for about a month. I feel bad for you guys every time I check the weather up there.
> 
> View attachment 377335


Dude in the middle of the first pic looks a lot like T****y L***h...


----------



## Boardman Brookies

Yes, always look forward to the opener. Usually the weather is bad, fishing is horrible and the water is high. Last year I buried truck to the frame in snow. It is fun just getting out and knowing what is ahead.


----------



## DXT Deer Slayer

PunyTrout said:


> Dude in the middle of the first pic looks a lot like T****y L***h...


Hahah..... I see the resemblance, but not a snowball's chance in hell, in my boat.

I do my best to dress as 'un-flyfishermen-esque' as possible, to combat the 'bro-guide' culture. Tattered ice fishing bibs, red flannel, off brand clothes, NO patagonia, 4 lb fluorocarbon spools instead of $17 5x tippet, $6 home depot safety glasses.

Gotta bring a little Northern Michigan to the high-profile fly-fishin' scene.


----------



## Shupac

%^& yes. I'm seeing Hendrikcsons in my sleep.


----------



## Waif

Naw. I ain't ready.
Leaf pile is still buried under lots of snow and ice. :shhh:


----------



## Splitshot

Alex, I'll see you out there. This winter I made up 1000 jigs for trout, bluegills, walleye and smallmouths. Trout however are first on my


----------



## Mike

DXT Deer Slayer said:


> No rush on trout season for me. Been fishing and guiding in Arkansas for about a month. I feel bad for you guys every time I check the weather up there.


That’s one trip I have to make!

You guys are a bad influence.


----------



## Trout King

Splitshot said:


> Alex, I'll see you out there. This winter I made up 1000 jigs for trout, bluegills, walleye and smallmouths. Trout however are first on my


I wss thinking about you the other day and thinking I haven't spoke with you in a while. Also thinking of areas on the river you live on that I haven't been in years. Hoping somr of those old 2 tracks haven't gone private.


----------



## Splitshot

No problem Alex, I will show you the legal way to access the river.


----------



## TK81

Trout King said:


> Never met Jon, but he seems like a interesting guy and writes some funny stories.


Not sure he is still around. Lived off Plainfield and 5 mile area. He'd be 80 +/- a couple by now.


----------



## Rasputin

TK81 said:


> Hooking a fresh river King on a fly rod is still one of the most exhilarating moments in fishing. The first 30 seconds or so are like nothing else in fresh water. After that...yeah it's kind of getting old. I'm down to 1 or 2 days a year for the Kings. Still fun, but just not the draw that it once was. I will definitely sit on a frozen bucket over Kang fishing these days.
> 
> Small creek fishing for brookies and browns has been a favorite of mine since I was a little lad. It will never grow old. Just wish I had more time...and I sure hope my kids get a taste for it.


I totally agree. When the salmon are in, I try to target the trout behind the redds, sometimes bad luck strikes and a salmon takes , so I enjoy the first few seconds of the run, then break it off before my are gets sore.


----------



## DXT Deer Slayer

View attachment 377867


----------



## riverbob

Years ago (my bicycle days) I was on pin n needle for a week waiting for the opener, couldn't wait till 10pm the night before, to pedal by bike 12 to 15 mile to my favorite creek between ada n Lowell, now a days I can't do the sneaky crawl or handle tight spots, so have fun guys n gals, good luck go gitum


----------



## troutguy26

Bring on warm weather and trout!


----------



## jeffm

Im ready! and really excited for it.
This will be my first year going after brookies and browns, im thinking smaller creeks most likely, easier for a newby to read maybe.


----------



## MPOW

DXT Deer Slayer said:


> View attachment 377867


are those big ole minnow streamers you guys are fishing?


----------



## Trout King

riverbob said:


> Years ago (my bicycle days) I was on pin n needle for a week waiting for the opener, couldn't wait till 10pm the night before, to pedal by bike 12 to 15 mile to my favorite creek between ada n Lowell, now a days I can't do the sneaky crawl or handle tight spots, so have fun guys n gals, good luck go gitum


If I am thinking of the same creek I used to work on a couple properties along that and also accessed it via a public park. Never came up with any browns and only caught 1 brook trout in a few trips, but also couldn't gain permission other than the properties I worked on. I heard it was once a nice little gem, but now it only seems to hold steelhead smolts and probably a small population of brook trout.


----------



## jmaddog8807

I must be the minority then because King fishing has risen to my favorite fishing in Michigan. There is nothing like hooking into a 20lb king on a bobber and feeling that head thrash. Or having one rip hot n tot on the retrieve. 

Still to much steelhead fishing to do to think about trout.


----------



## jrv

Big river fishing for trout has been fun this winter, but I am ready for a change.


----------



## buckhunter14

I could care less about opener, but I sure am ready for some streams to open up and the big ones to start chasing...


----------



## Ranger Ray

mondrella said:


> I will fish behind both you guys anytime! Just watching both you fish I learn and improve. I am fine catching 5 percent of the fish I normally catch. We will definitely have to make a trip or 2 this year.


I'm in!


----------



## dirtyfisheyes187

Trout season? Bring on walleye season


----------



## riverbob

dirtyfisheyes187 said:


> Trout season? Bring on walleye season


 Now that u said that, I know where u can catch your limit of eyes, a few nice perch, some bows, (my biggest 4+#) browns (my biggest 7+# ) n get a tic tic if your to early,,,good luck,go gitun, on the opener


----------



## Trout King

Ranger Ray said:


> Old age. :shhh:


I will check it out for you guys.


----------



## Splitshot

Looking forward to fishing with you guys this year. I will spot you all opening day lol. Lots of steel near my house. No fishermen so far, although I may have missed a couple.


----------



## lodge lounger

Ok that's it. 66 and light wind tomorrow. There's a Type 4 right up the road with my name on it.


----------



## Trout King

lodge lounger said:


> Ok that's it. 66 and light wind tomorrow. There's a Type 4 right up the road with my name on it.


Tomorrow would be a excellent day to bust out a trout rod and go fishing for residents in some open streams. Unfortunately, my wife will be working all weekend, that means the kids and I will do yard work. May take my 3 year old behind Grandma's to possibly tie into a steelhead. I have a type 4 that is not connected to the great lakes I have been meaning to winter fish for rainbows, but just haven't made the effort. Might have to find a sitter for a couple hours sunday. 

Good Luck!


----------



## mondrella

I went out and scratched the itch today. I kept these 4 so the kids and I have a good lunch tomorrow. Let's just say I may have made it a little harder for you to catch fish tomorrow if you fish behind me. Lost count how many wanted to play today. Lost a dandy big one I kept pushed 19 inches.


----------



## PunyTrout

Bump.

12 days and counting...


----------



## Trout King

PunyTrout said:


> Bump.
> 
> 12 days and counting...


Hope everyone has a good plan for the high water.


----------



## PunyTrout

Trout King said:


> Hope everyone has a good plan for the high water.


I should have a few lures by then to play around with for most conditions other than flood stage.


----------



## Trout King

PunyTrout said:


> I should have a few lures by then to play around with for most conditions other than flood stage.


I see they are backing off the precipitation a bit now. What may cause some rivers to be high and not attractive to fishing, it makes some of the smaller creeks all the better.


----------



## PunyTrout

Trout King said:


> I see they are backing off the precipitation a bit now. What may cause some rivers to be high and not attractive to fishing, it makes some of the smaller creeks all the better.


I'd rather fish a small creek that's just below its banks with a light stain anyway.

I don't really pay much attention to weather forecasts unless it's a day or two away.


----------



## jmaddog8807

Love using spawn on the opener or the weekend after for trout, but these last few years with higher water, big ol crawlers have done the trick for me in slow, deep holes. You guys are getting me excited for our annual first weekend in May trout camp.


----------



## riverman

This trophy is still swimming from a couple weeks ago. Good luck everyone. Forecast looks great!


----------



## Boardman Brookies

The rain is coming soon. Up to two inches here. With the rivers being high, next weekend might be a wash. Oh well. Im still going!


----------



## Retrobird

Ready and fired up to go, getting close now


----------



## stickbow shooter

Calling for snow by the weekend.


----------



## Boardman Brookies

Yep, just looked. High of 44 on Saturday. That evening 3-5 inches expected....awesome...


----------



## BIG "D"

Did not see 3-5 inches. where is that for?


----------



## Boardman Brookies

Traverse City area


BIG "D" said:


> Did not see 3-5 inches. where is that for?


----------



## Trout King

It's going to be cold, which may leave some spots that are usually busy a bit less crowded. 

The thing I don't care for is more inactive fish, may even bring some bait along in case the fish need to be worked over.


----------



## lreigler

I’ll be floating a small stream in sw Michigan. Typically only Browns in there but the occasional planted bow to be had. Although I haven’t caught one in many years.


----------



## PunyTrout

Looks like I'll be freezing myself for the opener. I'm sleeping in a tent Friday through Monday.


----------



## Trout King

PunyTrout said:


> Looks like I'll be freezing myself for the opener. I'm sleeping in a tent Friday through Monday.


Quality sleeping bag and some fire, you will be okay. 

Day trip for me. Cancelled the opening day fish fry which we had walleye, possibly trout, and bluegills on the menu. Weather doesn't look good for a party outside. The weather should knock down the crowds though.


----------



## stickbow shooter




----------



## zig

Ever since I was a kid I've loved crappy weather for trout fishing. Not really sure why. Some of my best days ever were cold and very wet, but it's more than that I think. My home turf is very rough cover, very swampy, hard to walk out of the river, etc. Maybe bad weather just rounds out the experience of putting myself through the wringer for some nice fish. Who knows. I hate trout fishing on sunny days.


----------



## riverbob

Good Luck guys n gals be safe, n don't poke your self in the ear or eye when your in those tight spots, like I have ,,,,,,go gitum


----------



## PunyTrout

BANG! (That was the starter pistol.) 

 The 2019 Trout season has begun.


----------



## brookies101

Good luck everyone!!!

Looking forward to the reports/pic’s


----------



## Martin Looker

No more waiting.


----------



## TK81

C'mon guys...nobody caught a trout yet?

I am under family obligations til about 4PM and then it is on. Gonna hit a nearby ditch and see if a can find a brookie or a couple browns. Might even throw some rapalas in a bigger ditch tonight and see if any hogeyes are still hanging around.


----------



## Boardman Brookies

Bagged it around 11:00. Very cold and windy. Not many people out. Talked with one guy who didn’t have any luck even with bait. Many warmer days if fishing ahead.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Trout King




----------



## PunyTrout

I fished from 3 to 5pm. Water was cold. The trout were inactive. I ended up with a small Rainbow and a a Brown.

@Big Medicine harvested an 18 inch Brown that was (re)moved into the Brookie protection program from the small creek he was fishing.


----------



## TK81

One 15 inch brown and a nice chub. The little ditch is getting so overgrown, you just cant sneak up on them very well. Water was very clear. I'll be back when there's a little stain.


----------



## B.Jarvinen

This dawn was crystal clear ( = cold), and that is terrible when there are no leaves on yet. It was a perfect forecast for sluggards though, with clouds increasing all day. I worked till 7 pm instead. 

Then, I drove for 30 minutes and then walked around in a swamp for 45 minutes. I thought I would cleverly play checkers with some private/public 40s and 80s, and approach an area from upstream, where the private land features active gravel pits. So, hmm, what should be in the channel as it approaches those pits? Could be exciting. But I forgot the Steel possibilities and walked in with a short Ultra Light rod anyway. Not enough practice with this fishing stuff lately. 

But the flowing channel didn’t trend towards the side of the huge swamp (a 150 acre stand of pure Alder, they tell me) that I had hoped. I cursed myself for not doing enough homework and wasting my smidgen of free time. Reluctantly, I trudged back out before dark fell completely. 

I went down to some culverts a few hundred yards back down the road, that I had looked at all winter long. Sure enough, there were foot prints there, but not a lot. I flipped a little white tube jig in to the water while standing on the road, cuz that piece is private. I caught a Chub on that first cast. And only cast. A pair of Otters swam up and started bitching at me. And then, it was dark. The End.


----------



## Splitshot

I had no plans for opening weekend which is usual for me. Two fisherman waded down from my house and fished for a few minutes. I watched a few steelhead easily dodge their flies that they never saw. 

Anyway Alex you did pretty good. You got a head start on me, but it shouldn't take me long to catch up, especially since you have to work.


----------



## riverbob

. I watched a few steelhead easily dodge their flies that they never saw.

Thats gota b cool to watch


----------



## Martin Looker

I don't usually fish the opener it's more fun to wait until the bugs are out to add to the fun.


----------



## jwheelfan03

Martin Looker said:


> I do believe that I have eaten more chubs than any other fish I have caught. Caught and ate them when I was a kid, then my kids, and now my grandkids. They think they are great so I am still eating them.


Chubby Mary!


----------



## PunyTrout

Big Medicine said:


> View attachment 394839
> 
> Fished a small creek opening morning with my buddy Geoff. My first hookup ended up being an 18 inch brown about 10 minutes into the trip. The next few hours were pretty slow but we managed to catch a couple brookies before we went headed back for lunch.


Does anyone care to guess what we found in the stomach of that Brown trout? (And the smaller Brown that was also harvested.) Keep in mind that it was caught in a Type 1 creek with plenty of spawning Steelhead in the neighborhood...


----------



## Trout King

Did anyone smell the smell this morning? The worms certainly came out in force last night. In my area high muddy water and full trout will keep me away from the stream for a few days.


----------



## jmaddog8807

This damn rain. We have our groups annual trout camp this weekend, always the second weekend of the season. Think this may be three years in a row where the rivers been blown out and almost pointless to fish. Still going to give her a shot. Try and find some slower water and dunk some worms I guess


----------



## Trout King

jmaddog8807 said:


> This damn rain. We have our groups annual trout camp this weekend, always the second weekend of the season. Think this may be three years in a row where the rivers been blown out and almost pointless to fish. Still going to give her a shot. Try and find some slower water and dunk some worms I guess


There are always those tiny little tribs that clean up pretty fast. Good luck. I need to find a sitter for half a day this weekend, probably try to fill the turkey tag I bought and possibly hit up a couple of the dink streams.


----------



## jmaddog8807

Yea, we will hit some small tribs I'm sure. May just head over to Tippy for some walleye action


----------



## nyal

Fishing wise, this was the best opener I've ever had. The first hour was very slow without even one strike or bite (I fished spinners along the stretches and jigged crawlers at bends with deep holes). When the sun hit the water the action was crazy. I didn't catch any true, TRUE BRUISERS but the number of quality fish I caught was unmatched at least for me. I fished for about 2.5 hours each morning. I landed 2 that measured over 19, 2 others over 18, and numerous fish between 15-17. It was a great weekend and hallelujah for trout season.


Pic of the stream as I was leaving it. Didn't see another person or even a footprint either day.









Pic of the second 19 incher









Pic of a few I kept from the opener.


----------



## FISHMANMARK

jwheelfan03 said:


> Chubby Mary!


I met her in Baldwin a few years back.


----------



## lodge lounger

Speaking of Baldwin, late report from our annual steelhead camp last week on the PM. Got there Tuesday and left Saturday. Lots of fish still in the river, weather was pleasant if a bit too sunny. Nice mix of steel, bows and browns, but my best memories are of my son's first ever fly rod fish. We have fished together all our lives, he just never picked up the fly rod. Fair to say these two have changed that.


----------



## mrblond

That’s awesome. My father just got back from Baldwin, he had stellar two days. Said lots of fish still around. Was feeling jealous but i had already planned to go up to grayling and tc for the weekend to trout fish starting today. First brookie or brown of the year will make the jealousy go away. Trout season!


----------



## lodge lounger

Will be in Grayling for a long weekend May 16. Despite slipping the net under a 20" brown while steelheading last week, my heart's in the hatches. Taking my grand nephew up there, another fly-rod newbie. I love that stuff!


----------



## MoJoRisin'

Got out later than intended and fished for 2 hrs and got a small rainbow and a keeper brown in about 20 minutes. Then big bright sun shut them down. Really didn't see as many other guys as I usually do....however 1 guy said he had a 24" brown in the first hour of daylight. Saw a steel on his way downstream spent and looking pretty beat up. Not the best but not the worst opener...and got to sleep in! These days its more about getting out than piling them up.


----------



## wysiwyg

Thanks for the pics!

Scoped out part of an unmentionable and man is it full of logs and fallen trees. I had trouble getting around stuff. Super clear and shallow too. I wasnt sure how to work this techincal stuff. I felt like i couldnt even cast 10 feet in front me. Since it ws so clear and shallow i also didnt see any fish but they could be in cover i didnt spot.

Do you guys go for this stuff or hike further in where it might open up?

I'm happy trout season is here!


----------



## Trout King

wysiwyg said:


> Thanks for the pics!
> 
> Scoped out part of an unmentionable and man is it full of logs and fallen trees. I had trouble getting around stuff. Super clear and shallow too. I wasnt sure how to work this techincal stuff. I felt like i couldnt even cast 10 feet in front me. Since it ws so clear and shallow i also didnt see any fish but they could be in cover i didnt spot.
> 
> Do you guys go for this stuff or hike further in where it might open up?
> 
> I'm happy trout season is here!


Fish it all. Trout love fallen trees for cover and ambush, often times other fisherman skip water that is difficult to fish.


----------



## zig

No season thread going, so I guess I'll post it here. I took my son out this weekend. Not his first time trout fishing, but his first time with full waders on. I didn't take a pole, just walked next to him to show him how to pitch, holes/structure to target and how to wade safely in a deeper stream with lots of timber. Caught a couple right off the bat, both 11-12" browns. I thought the action was gonna be pretty hot given that, but it ended up being a little slow the rest of the morning. After those two, we lost 3 nicer fish, all in the 13-14" range. He still struggles with setting the hook, and fighting the instinct to want to reel hard and fast to get the fish in. The water was pretty cold and he was getting cold. So, I decided to target just a few more spots before calling it a morning. In the spots that were really tight with logs/brush, I would pitch it then hand him the rod. Anyway, at the last hole I pitched it right where I wanted, gave him the rod, and I could immediately tell he had a nice one. He remembered (mostly ) the things I told him over the last couple hours. Keep a tight line, play him out, rod tip, etc. The fish came up from the dark water and went right for a log jam. Went under the logs, then floated toward the top of the logs. So, now he's 3/4 of a full wrap around the log jam. My son starts pulling, so I tell him "I know I said keep a tight line, but in this case you gotta let him go a minute." So, he gave him a little room, the fish swam back and went down deeper and he pulled him back under the logs. Played him for a minute more, stepped back into shallow water, then on the bank, and then I nabbed the fish. He had a nice brown, exactly 16", that was about as gorged as any fish I'd ever seen. In the chaos that ensued as he was backing into shallow water, he accidentally broke the tip of my favorite trout rod on the very same mess of logs as it came out of the water onto shore where it had fallen over. My son felt bad, but I did not care one bit. I can get another rod, but I'll never have those 5-6 minutes again. We talked about it the whole way home. The picture does not really do justice as to the full belly on this fish, but here it is back at the truck and on the cutting board at home with the stomach contents....


----------



## Waif

Congrats!
Your son will gain "feel" with time. 

Browns get busy/active in rising water.
That one might have robbed a baitshop the night before!


----------



## PunyTrout

Cool Report Zig! A worthy sacrifice to the trout rod gods in exchange for a wonderful memory with your son.


----------



## Splitshot

Excellent Zig, great job!


----------



## BMARKS

LMAO just an absolute wad of worms!


----------



## Botiz

Botiz said:


> I have never caught a Michigan trout. I hope to fix that this spring.



I caught my first one today.


----------



## Martin Looker

Nice


----------



## Trout King

Botiz said:


> I caught my first one today.


Congrats! Hopefully a new addiction.


----------



## Botiz

I think so!


----------



## Stubee

Botiz said:


> I caught my first one today.


You’ll likely never forget it. I still remember my first trout, a just legal brookie about 44 years ago. I’d fished forever and had read about trout in books and magazines but never fished for those ‘exotic’ fish until I discovered there was a good trout stream in NW MI just a short drive from my grandparents cabin. I started trying and failed, then one day I saw that brookie feeding in a lane that my split shot laden worm wouldn’t travel. I kept watching and finally took the weight off and cast the worm upstream to where I thought it would drift down right, and it did and he took it. I still recall the color of that fish in my hand that day. 

I’ve caught plenty of fish since, some big fish of all persuasions, but that first trout is in my memory bank clear as a bell as though it were yesterday, just like the first buck I took a few years later. 

Congratulations!


----------



## Clum

Stubee said:


> You’ll likely never forget it. I still remember my first trout, a just legal brookie about 44 years ago. I’d fished forever and had read about trout in books and magazines but never fished for those ‘exotic’ fish until I discovered there was a good trout stream in NW MI just a short drive from my grandparents cabin. I started trying and failed, then one day I saw that brookie feeding in a lane that my split shot laden worm wouldn’t travel. I kept watching and finally took the weight off and cast the worm upstream to where I thought it would drift down right, and it did and he took it. I still recall the color of that fish in my hand that day.
> 
> I’ve caught plenty of fish since, some big fish of all persuasions, but that first trout is in my memory bank clear as a bell as though it were yesterday, just like the first buck I took a few years later.
> 
> Congratulations!


Man, I can't remember what I did yesterday....


----------



## Botiz

Botiz said:


> I caught my first one today.




First brook trout today.


----------



## Waif

Clum said:


> Man, I can't remember what I did yesterday....


You must not have gone fishing....:lol:


----------



## Trout King

Botiz said:


> First brook trout today.


Excellent catch. Congrats


----------

